# Will freenas continue to have bsd kernel version



## sysliquid (Oct 18, 2012)

I saw the notes that said FreeNAS would be going to the Linux kernel based on Debian, but I'm unable to find on there website or via duckduckgo.com any evidence suggesting that the BSD kernel version of it is null/void. 

If anyone can cite sources about the future of BSD freenas, I would appreciate information.


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't know. What does their forums say?

I help you find the link: 
http://forums.freenas.org


----------



## NewGuy (Oct 19, 2012)

There was talk of FreeNAS moving to a Debian base, but that was a year or two ago. The iXsystems company began sponsoring development of FreeNAS and kept the project on a FreeBSD base. There were a number of articles and interviews on the transition at the time.

I think a fork of FreeNAS may have appeared which did use the Debian base, but I don't think it has gained much ground. For now it looks as though FreeNAS is staying on the FreeBSD base indefinitely.


----------



## alie (Oct 19, 2012)

This one: http://linux.slashdot.org/story/09/12/06/152205/freenas-switching-from-freebsd-to-debian-linux

And there is Linux NAS developed by former FreeNAS developer named OpendMediaVault: http://openmediavault.org/


----------



## throAU (Oct 19, 2012)

I very much doubt it.  A major promoted feature of FreeNAS is ZFS.  And Linux ZFS support is unofficial.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 19, 2012)

Questions like these should be asked on the FreeNAS forums. FreeNAS isn't developed, maintained or supported by the FreeBSD teams. We therefor have no idea what the future direction of FreeNAS is going to be.


----------



## AlexJ (Oct 19, 2012)

sysliquid said:
			
		

> I saw the notes that said FreeNAS would be going to the Linux kernel based on Debian,



Check this post: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=192273&postcount=4

Debian based NAS was initiated by previous developer of original FreeNAS and it's here: http://www.openmediavault.org/

FreeNAS name was copyrighted by iXsystem and NAS have been rewritten from scratch. It is FreeBSD based but it's IMHO kinda heavy and oriented on powerful modern hardware.

Since original name of FreeNAS was trademarked by  iXsystem, project change its name to NAS4free and continue actively its life right now here: http://www.nas4free.org/


----------

